# Glock 27 conversion question



## tmo007 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am going to pick up a glock 27 .40 in a few weeks and have been looking into the lone wolf conversion barrels. I know that I can go from a .40 down to a 9mm, but whats the deal with the .375? can i shoot that round from either of the barrels? 

from what i understand is that a .357 round has the same diameter as a .40, but has a longer casing that projects a 9mm bullet. is this correct? if it is, why would anyone buy anything other than a .40 caliber glock since it would kick out 3 different calibers, pending the conversion barrels?

thanks for the education...i am still new to this, but am will to learn. :smt024


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Most people that buy a G27 (or any Glock for that matter) plan to leave it like it is, and I would also bet most don't even know that a conversion is available when they make the purchase. I will buy a 9mm conversion for my G27 one of these days (if I don't get another Glock) just because it's cheaper to shoot and not as punishing. Also, some buy the conversions to be able to shoot led bullets.

Welocme to HGF!


----------



## MTHANDED (Jan 26, 2010)

I recently purchased the Lone Wolf conversion barrel for my glock 27, Its is very easy to switch from .40 to 9mm and 9mm ammo is cheaper and easier to find but when it comes to ccw I always put my .40 barrel back in, Lone Wolf makes a good product and I am very pleased with my setup.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

+1 to the lone wolf conversion.

GLOCK barrel swaps: 9mm, .357sig, .40S&W - THR

Looks like you need another barrel to convert to 357

GlockStore.com - Glock Parts & Accessories, Glock Magazines & Apparel


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Not meaning to threadjack but if you can convert from a .40 to 9mm on the 27, then can you do the same with the 26? (go from 9mm to .40)... I was originally going to get a 27 but got the 26 because of cheaper range time. I would still like to have a .40 but don't have the money to drop on another pistol right now and with the baby almost due I'm not sure when I will either lol.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

tmo007 said:


> I am going to pick up a glock 27 .40 in a few weeks and have been looking into the lone wolf conversion barrels. I know that I can go from a .40 down to a 9mm, but whats the deal with the .375? can i shoot that round from either of the barrels?
> 
> from what i understand is that a .357 round has the same diameter as a .40, but has a longer casing that projects a 9mm bullet. is this correct? if it is, why would anyone buy anything other than a .40 caliber glock since it would kick out 3 different calibers, pending the conversion barrels?
> 
> thanks for the education...i am still new to this, but am will to learn. :smt024


You may be a little confused there - the .40 and .357 are NOT the same diameter - You may be thinking of the .38/.357 or the .40/10mm/357sig.

Maybe you are thinking of the 357sig? It is a necked down 10mm. If you are going to shoot the .357sig you still need a barrel change but you can use the 40S&W magazines.

WV boy - I just looked at BarSto barrels and they did not have a conversion barrel for the G26.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> You may be a little confused there - the .40 and .357 are NOT the same diameter - You may be thinking of the .38/.357 or the .40/10mm/357sig.
> 
> Maybe you are thinking of the 357sig? It is a necked down 10mm. If you are going to shoot the .357sig you still need a barrel change but you can use the 40S&W magazines.
> 
> WV boy - I just looked at BarSto barrels and they did not have a conversion barrel for the G26.


I found out a bit ago that you can't convert down caliber sizes but not up :smt076.

In the future a G33 with multiple conversions is what I'll more than likely end up with.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

The .357 casing is the same diameter of the .40 but the projectile is smaller thus necessitating a barrel change for the .357 sig.

you can't convert the 26 to .40 because the slide is more narrow on the 26 and won't accept the .40 barrel.

My next glock purchase wil be a G23 so that I can run 40. 9 and .357 sig out of it. I am in no rush though.


----------

